
Show HN: Firehearts - Interactive heart-shaped fireworks in 1017 bytes of JS - tkazec
http://js1k.com/2012-love/demo/1252
======
mwexler
While this is nice, all of the demos are pretty impressive.
<http://js1k.com/2012-love/demos>

------
mrspeaker
Boo, crushed source!

Ok, only kidding - it's a cool demo! Though a lil' part of me thinks that
crushing should be outlawed from JS1K... it's like letting all the athletes
use steroids: sure it's fair, but it goes against the spirit of the game.

Hmmm, on the other hand - I _do_ think the Olympics would be way more
interesting if everyone could use whatever drugs they wanted.

~~~
tkazec
Yeah, it does make me wonder some about the ethicalness. Back in 10k Apart
2010, one of the top 3 apps compressed nearly their entire app into a .png and
then eval()'d the result... Which ended up being pretty innovative I suppose,
as they wrote the compressor and bootstrap themselves.

Then again, Closure Compiler is accepted even though the advanced mode may
rewrite some of your code. And the crushers are available to everyone free of
charge, so...

------
tkazec
I posted a writeup on the creation process here:
[https://plus.google.com/114368870393867455297/posts/W1xiWydN...](https://plus.google.com/114368870393867455297/posts/W1xiWydNqND)

------
ck2
Very nice! I find this one even more impressive though
<http://js1k.com/2012-love/demo/1100>

------
pygorex
Try clicking in one spot quickly and repeatedly for a heart-gasm. Chrome
handles it fine, though this technique might crash lesser browsers.

------
findm
That's pretty neat upvotes for you.

